# 1st knife out of New Workshop



## boneboy96 (Jun 26, 2011)

I had to make more room and get away from the garage, so I built a small workshop in back of my house!     Here's a knife I put together today.  Between the bandsaw, the drill press, a belt sander, a grinder/buffer and a small torch, here's what I came up with.


----------



## dmedd (Jun 26, 2011)

Looking good! I like the new shop.


----------



## Blue grass in Georgia (Jun 26, 2011)

Very nice, the knife and the new man pit!


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 26, 2011)

Way to go Bob!  Nice set up - looking good!


----------



## luv2drum (Jun 26, 2011)

Wow that is nice boneboy96.  The work area and the knife.  I really like the file work on the back that is a cool pattern..


----------



## pnome (Jun 26, 2011)

Nice!  

Bet it was hot in that little shop tho.  You got AC run to it?


----------



## Woodsman (Jun 26, 2011)

*The "bug" got you too........*

Man you done it  now!! Next thing you know you will be looking for handle material in dumpsters ..Oh wait, you have a good source for that. 

Looks good BoneBoy!  
Can't wait to see the next ones.


----------



## sharpeblades (Jun 26, 2011)

Bob you done good


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 26, 2011)

dmedd said:


> Looking good! I like the new shop.


Thanks David!


Blue grass in Georgia said:


> Very nice, the knife and the new man pit!


 


wvdawg said:


> Way to go Bob!  Nice set up - looking good!


Thanks Dennis.  


luv2drum said:


> Wow that is nice boneboy96.  The work area and the knife.  I really like the file work on the back that is a cool pattern..


Thank you sir.  


pnome said:


> Nice!
> 
> Bet it was hot in that little shop tho.  You got AC run to it?


Actually Joe, I did run electric in for a window a/c unit but because I dug down 5 feet into the earth behind my house and built it up against that cement foundation, it stays about 10-15 degrees cooler than outside temps.  A couple of fans and the doors open and windows open and I'm in heaven!      It helps to have a couple of acres of trees all around the house...mostly in back.  


Woodsman said:


> Man you done it  now!! Next thing you know you will be looking for handle material in dumpsters ..Oh wait, you have a good source for that.
> 
> Looks good BoneBoy!
> Can't wait to see the next ones.


Thanks Harold.  I doubt I'll ever run out of handle material in my lifetime.  


sharpeblades said:


> Bob you done good



Thank you Raleigh...coming from you I consider that a major compliment!


----------



## Razor Blade (Jun 27, 2011)

good job Bob


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey Boney! Good job on both shop and knife!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bg7m (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice knife and nice shop!


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 27, 2011)

not bad at all fer a rookie ...   

very nice one Dude , I like it .....


----------



## bristol_bound (Jun 27, 2011)

Way to Go Sir, looking good too!!


----------



## OconeeDan (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey Bob, that is awesome!!!
Dan


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 27, 2011)

Razor Blade said:


> good job Bob





Paymaster said:


> Hey Boney! Good job on both shop and knife!!!!!!!!!!!!!





bg7m said:


> Nice knife and nice shop!





Nugefan said:


> not bad at all fer a rookie ...
> 
> very nice one Dude , I like it .....





bristol_bound said:


> Way to Go Sir, looking good too!!





OconeeDan said:


> Hey Bob, that is awesome!!!
> Dan



Thank you gentleman very much!


----------



## george hancox (Jun 27, 2011)

Your hooked now,nice shop.


----------



## tedsknives (Jun 27, 2011)

mighty good work


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 27, 2011)

I like it...now stop posting pics before I get ideas for mine


----------



## david w. (Jun 29, 2011)

Looks great boneboy.Nice shop you got there also.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2011)

Cool looking knife, and a nice shop too!!!






I think mebbe you need a couple more brooms . . .


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Jun 30, 2011)

Very good for a first knife. Good file work as well as those handles. 

Tell us about it, was it a blank or did you cut n grind it from a stock bar? Forge and polish too? Spill the beans


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 30, 2011)

david w. said:


> Looks great boneboy.Nice shop you got there also.


Thanks David.  


Hooked On Quack said:


> Cool looking knife, and a nice shop too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always keep a couple handy in case the wife needs to run errands on the fly!  


SmokyMtnSmoke said:


> Very good for a first knife. Good file work as well as those handles.
> 
> Tell us about it, was it a blank or did you cut n grind it from a stock bar? Forge and polish too? Spill the beans



I bought the blank at the Blade show several weeks back and also 4 pairs of stag for handles.  I also bought a 12 inch 1/8" mosiac pin to use since the holes were 1/8".  Some CA glue and there ya have it.  I am kicking myself for not picking up some liner material...they had 5 or 6 colors available but I couldn't choose what I wanted so I skipped that part!     I learned several key lessons with this one...take your time with the belt sander and grinder/buffer.  Make a jig to keep the drilling straight and keep the fridge stocked up with beer!


----------



## sharpeblades (Jun 30, 2011)

Shoot me your info and i will get you some liner material and maybe one of my moziac pins on the way  and maybe a piece of my blue jean My-carta


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 30, 2011)

sharpeblades said:


> Shoot me your info and i will get you some liner material and maybe one of my moziac pins on the way  and maybe a piece of my blue jean My-carta



PM sent Raleigh!   Thanks


----------



## sharpeblades (Jun 30, 2011)

Your very welcome


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 6, 2011)

The package arrived today Raleigh...thanks again!


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 6, 2011)

Your welcome and any thing else i can help with just holler


----------

